# plastic tanks okay for bettas?



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

I heard plastic tanks can put chemicals into the water... is it true? I had a betta in a plastic tank and it seems that ever since I switched him into a glass one he has been doing better....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use plastic storage bins with success. I think plastic #5 is what I use. Most of mine are just plastuc tubs.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I've never had a problem with plastic tanks or kritter keepers. Since they are intended for livestock they are usually made of safe plastics, as are containers intended for food/drink.

Where you can run into trouble is plastic toys or decorations that weren't intended to be in an aquarium.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

yea I was talking about the plastic type like critter keepers... the only problem is that plastic scratches easily...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Well those are made for animals, so they're safe to use. Though yeah, one of the cons is that they scratch easily.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

One time i was taking pictures and put my camera lens right to the plastic and I was sliding it around. Not a good idea. lol.

But my critter keeper is doing great. I was worried at first putting a heater in it, but everything is working perfectly :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have had no problems with myt critter keepers.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

o, alright then, thank you


----------

